# A fresh testimonial by one of our happy customers



## ronpickle (Jun 28, 2017)

We are too happy by the testimonial given by one of our lovely customers. She is so happy that she insisted on creating the video for us. I would like to share with you.
http://mydfwroofer.com/ft-worth-roofing-company-review/


----------

